# Check out My New 120gl Tank Build & New Fish



## Cheffish (Jul 1, 2009)

Wow! Just got an order of 20 fish from Live Fish Direct and the fish are Killer! Excellent packaging and with an hour to 1.5 of tempering and a final rinse they were set free today. Gorgeous fish and every one is seemingly healthy - 

small Elongatus Chewere 
small Flavus 
small Polit 
small White Top Afra 

premium Lethrinops intermedius 
premium Red Cap Lethrinops 
premium Fire Fish Dragon Blood 
premium Ngara Flametail (Mdoka Yellow) 
premium OB Peacock (Hybrid) 
premium Rubescens 
premium Sunshine Peacock Benga Yellow 


premium Buccochromis nototaenia 
premium Ndiwe Fire Hap 
Premium Rhoadesii 
Premium Venustus 

premium Christmas Fulu 
premium Obliquiden Thick Skin, Red Fin 
premium Uganda Rock Krib (Red Fin Blue Neon) 
premium Black compressiceps 
premium Frontosa 7 stripe 


Tank Build


























































A little tea colorish - I pulled out the driftwood yesterday and still have some tea going on - all water perameters are looking good.



















































I'll add a few more rocks and some elevation in the right corner & after the tea goes away it'll pop more but all water perameters are testing fine including the ph. 

Plants - Tiger lotus, Amazon Swords & Java Fern 
African Driftwood - Two pieces - one a hollow log and a crazy tree on its side 
Lace Rock - azgardens.com with nice moss still on it - cleaned and in 
100# Eco-Complete 
50# Gravel - estimation 
New Fluval Fx5 
Magnum HOT 
Jaeger Heater wand to go in when it gets cooler 
RO water 
Stability 


Thoughts?


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

very nice...how many more fish till you overfill your 120 gallon


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Very Nice , when those cichlids get bigger that will make an awesome display. Is that background just a granite spray paint ???, sweeeet idea Bravo
*


----------



## Cheffish (Jul 1, 2009)

Does anyone know what that yellow growth is on the lace rock? I got the lace from azgardens.com and figure it's some sort of pond moss - 

On one of the rocks there's some fuzzy white like filmish bacteria growing now on it (happened only since the fish have been placed in) - 

Is this harmful?


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

i think that the white growth might be but cant really tell from the photos...

take it out and wash it with hot water and do the same to the other rock although i doubt it is deadly to the fish


btw nice tank


----------



## Mermaid (Jul 23, 2009)

Looking very nice! Good luck with those rocks though.. ):


----------

